# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Tintelingen aan een kant en duizelig

## Niek

Na de bevalling van m'n tweede zoontje en het stoppen van de borstvoeding heb ik last gekregen van tintelingen in m'n linkerbeen en arm. Dit is overgegaan toen ik in verwachting geraakte van ons derde kindje. Echter na de bevalling(3 maanden erna) na het stoppen van de borstvoeding heb ik weer deze klachten alleen nu ook nog eens flinke duizeligheid erbij.

Ik weet niet of dit komt doordat m'n hormonen door elkaar liggen of door het feit dat ik veel last heb van m'n galblaas die er binnen kort uit moet.

----------

